# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 v1.20.01 FRP REMOVE for New Alcatel smartphones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.20.01 is out!*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Qcom Tab:*  Released *FRP REMOVE* feature for the newest group of  *Qcom Alcatel/Vodafone* models with Android 5.1 and higher.  *Alcatel: ♦ One Touch Allura
♦ One Touch Pop 3 (5.5)
♦ One Touch Pop 4
♦ OneTouch Pop 4+
♦ One Touch PIXI 4
♦ One Touch Pixi 4 6.0
♦ OneTouch IDOL 4S
♦ Flint
♦ Fierce 4
♦ IDEAL
♦ IDOL 4 Vodafone: ♦ Tab Speed 6
♦ Tab Prime 6G6-U10 / G6-U251
♦ Tab Prime 7
♦ Smart Platinum 7*  Follow الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for step-by-step guide. ..........This solution included in our new virtual product - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

